# Will you do Lyft line now?



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Lyft just raised Lyft line rates to match syandard Lyft rates


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I already PREFERRED them if surge was high enough.

Matched high surge lyft line is almost guaranteed to go 15-20-25 miles

It's because they going beyond their price ceiling that they switch to line.... "true" line pax won't order surge line no matter what anyway


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I already PREFERRED them if surge was high enough.
> 
> Matched high surge lyft line is almost guaranteed to go 15-20-25 miles
> 
> It's because they going beyond their price ceiling that they switch to line.... "true" line pax won't order surge line no matter what anyway


Yeah I do it too but here the rates weren't too bad anyway. But so many don't do line because of the rates.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I voted YES.....but only in the burbs. Still NO in downtown Chicago!

So are the pax* paying more* for Line then too?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Nope. Still no option to stop incoming requests with Line. Going Offline doesnt work btw. And still no option to cancel on a pax added to your Line.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Depends on the time of day. Rush hour morning trips into downtown / Financial District with multiple pax to drop off at various points in town means you will certainly get stuck crawling across town through gridlocked traffic for half an hour or 45 minutes to drop all of them off at their respective offices. 5 or 10 cents extra per minute or mile will do nothing to change that, so no. During the am rush, I'll still be only interested in regular Line, with PT - go to one location only downtown and then get back out as fast as possible to pick up the next one. Late night, before the rush starts, then yes.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I already PREFERRED them if surge was high enough.
> 
> Matched high surge lyft line is almost guaranteed to go 15-20-25 miles
> 
> It's because they going beyond their price ceiling that they switch to line.... "true" line pax won't order surge line no matter what anyway


Exactly. I've had 300% line rides last much longer than they should have bc of the matches. Good payday


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BTW, the spiel about restoring Line pay to the same level as regular Lyft being the "right thing to do for the driver community" is typical Lyft bullshit. Is he admitting then that when Lyft reduced Line pay to below that of regular Lyft, it was the wrong thing to do for drivers? John Zimmer is as full of shit as Kalanick was.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

Does Uber pool work in the same way, where matches along the way can potentially extend surge / boost?


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

I WILL ONLY DO LYFT LINE IF THEY REMOVE THE ABILITY TO RATE THE DRIVER


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Lyft just raised Lyft line rates to match syandard Lyft rates
> View attachment 138559
> View attachment 138558
> View attachment 138557


I can count on one hand how many line fares I had that paired. Line and pool customers for the most part don't understand the concept anyway; they think it is cheaper until they find out what it is like to pair. Creatures of habit open application and go, not thinking about moving the selection to Lyft ride rather than the default selection. Gaming riders trying to game the system get gamed by leaving their ass on the street. Answer to your question probably, if I have the application on in an area that has line; OK. Reality is line seems to be the first choice of the worst, rude, non-tipping customers on the system. Most are overweight and could use that walk to the bus stop but unfortunately Line and Pool are still cheaper than the bus.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

No to lift line. If they want line to be worthwhile it needs a minimum distance otherwise wth is the point when lines are all short rides.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> I WILL ONLY DO LYFT LINE IF THEY REMOVE THE ABILITY TO RATE THE DRIVER


I can agree with that, too many idiot pax tend to take out their frustrations on how LyftLine works by design (and they are aware of this, but still blame us for it taking so long to get them dropped off due to additional pax).


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

In my market minimum fare for standard Lyft trips is $5.00. For Lyft line it is $5.30.

Line has always paid *more* on minimum fare trips. I wonder if this will drop to $5.00 to match standard Lyft rates.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Should have been a 3rd option, "maybe"...


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

This is a "big announcement"?


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I voted no. All tied up 9-9. I will still be skipping the Line, skipped 2 this morning in fact. I'm surprised the poll is even close...


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Been doing that enjoying power driver bonus since there is no need to skip them anymore and whoever said you cant stop request, lol, do some research in this forum.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Funny....usually at least half of my requests are for LL....but today, in 7 rides...only ONE was for Line.
Now, I think I prefer them....since the cancel timer is for less than 2 minutes and no phone call required!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

We don't have this garbage in my state, but that hasn't stopped Lyft from pinging me with Line requests across state lines when close to the border.

I will NEVER accept a Lyft Line request. Lyft itself can go to hell.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Depends on the time of day. Rush hour morning trips into downtown / Financial District with multiple pax to drop off at various points in town means you will certainly get stuck crawling across town through gridlocked traffic for half an hour or 45 minutes to drop all of them off at their respective offices. 5 or 10 cents extra per minute or mile will do nothing to change that, so no. During the am rush, I'll still be only interested in regular Line, with PT - go to one location only downtown and then get back out as fast as possible to pick up the next one. Late night, before the rush starts, then yes.


I'm the exact reverse of you. During rush hours yes, because I figure I can pick up 3 or so in the same area, brave the horrible traffic ONCE and then drop off pax one by one in less congested areas. However Friday and Saturday I will not do line unless it's with surge because that is one cheap ass pax, who probably is backseat navigating, waiting to dock you on everything. Who goes out for night socially and wants to share a ride with a stranger. And even more a NO, is who after their night of socializing, maybe a little tipsy, wants to possibly share a ride with someone that could be drunk. A cheap ass, that is who.



Certain Judgment said:


> We don't have this garbage in my state, but that hasn't stopped Lyft from pinging me with Line requests across state lines when close to the border.
> 
> I will NEVER accept a Lyft Line request. Lyft itself can go to hell.


Why do you drive with them then?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> Why do you drive with them then?


Why do any of us drive for them? Ask Trump Economics. Because we're broke, desperate, and have no other options but this payday loan scam.

I am kind of hoping they get bought out at some point and don't suck quite as bad.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FCTropix said:


> Does Uber pool work in the same way, where matches along the way can potentially extend surge / boost?


For Uber Pool, the surge/boost for your initial rider determines the rate for each additional rider. If it's high enough I don't use the No New Requests button. I WANT additional riders to stretch that surge as long as possible.

This made me laugh...


----------

